# Is it true?



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi my friends!!
Is it true that pigeon carrier many disease's ?
*Even if I got the bird since an egg*?
My brother in law is a biologist and he is been telling us about getting the pigeon out of the house 
I don't think is bad for my kids or us to have the pigeon ,his cage is clean all the times, the pigeon don't have any contact with others birds, I always wash my hand after a held the bird or when I clean his cage.
He said the poops is bad and everybody in this house will get sick  
Can somebody help me about this situation please  
Really bothers me to see, so many people thinking birds are flying pest !!!!!H


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is just a myth, and there are a lot of documents to prove it.

Pigeons carry no more disease then any other bird.

Here are the REAL facts about pigeons and disease:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/zoonoses/

They are also not much of a threat when it comes to the new avian flu.

http://www.purebredpigeon.com/avianflu.htm


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I will show this to my brother in law 
You are always here to help !
Thank you Trees Gray


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

I'm kind of surprised your brother in law would tell you this. But I guess on the other hand it requires people who are really interested in the subject to be fully aware that pigeons don't carry anymore diseases than any other animal. It goes to show us how well the media has worked in putting these negative impressions of pigeons into the minds of people.

You are following the proper procedures of general hygiene that one should follow with any pet....and you have no worries


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you Pigeonpal2002 !!!
My brother in law, was searching more about pigeons and he found a research about it , because he was concerned about his nephews .
But I told him that I'm also doing my research, with experts like you guys 
This is no new for me , when I got my cat he told me the same thing .
Maybe is an issue he has with animals


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

karla said:


> when I got my cat he told me the same thing .
> *Maybe is an issue he has with animals*



Maybe this is true, Karla Some people just don't like animals and feel that they are all dirty and carry diseases. Humans carry diseases as well and could probably pass some of their illnesses to animals too. 

I'm glad you are doing your research and I think you have nothing to worry about. I have 3 indoor pigeons and many of us have indoor pet birds and we've never gotten sick from them


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have heard even drs saying this about pigeons (and all animals in fact) It is a misconception, actually the most dieseases we catch from is from our fellow humans.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Karla,
> 
> I'm kind of surprised your brother in law would tell you this. * But I guess on the other hand it requires people who are really interested in the subject to be fully aware that pigeons don't carry anymore diseases than any other animal. It goes to show us how well the media has worked in putting these negative impressions of pigeons into the minds of people.*
> 
> You are following the proper procedures of general hygiene that one should follow with any pet....and you have no worries


I can't tell you how many times I've argued this fact...with ignorant strangers and with friends! It's always the same stereotype, "pigeons are so diseased and filthy". Then I look in at my clean, healthy, gorgeous birds and have to laugh. There _are_ a lot of feral pigeons who are dirty and some do have an illness, mostly a man-made illness from the pollution and filth around their only available living areas. Many of my pigeons are former ferals and were dirty and scrawny to begin with, but are of course the most beautiful and healthy birds now. My best rescue, Pierre, we found at Pier 39 in San Francisco several years ago. She was black and sticky and had fishing string (fine black thread) wrapped around all of her toes and feet. I snuck her home on the ferry lol, and after two months of baths in Dawn, she turned out to be a light gray barred! She had been living on the edge of the Bay and was covered in oil from it  Several of her toes did fall off but she did fine with what she had and grew to be one of the best-looking birds I have...and so grateful! I guess all we can do is keep spreading the truth and hopefully people will start to get it.....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi MaryJane, 

Yep, you're right and this is all we can do, spread the word and educate people ...even if it's just one at a time It's a shame too, because pigeons were not seen this way by most up until only fairly recently. Humans have greatly contributed to the conditions that the wild ones live in and are forced to endure. Still, many are very healthy and doing fine. 

We just have to plug along and try our best to teach people;friends, family and strangers. Show them our birds and tell our stories


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Everybody Is So Right!!!!!
We Have To Educate This People About This Birds ,because The Pigeons Are The Ones Who Suffer The Ignorance Of People. 
I have a neighbor, who puts nails side up all over his balcony and some others scares the pigeons with a broom so hard that almost kill one the last time a saw him. 
Thanks maryjane ,Reti, Pigeonpal2002,Trees Gray, I am so happy to know still good people in this world, that make the different in the animals life l like U my friends


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

I truly hate how people put down pigeons. Or any animal for that matter. God made them the way he wanted them. Every animal has it's reason to be and do what it does. Just because they don't like them they put them down when they don't know the truth about them.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

You all are so bless to have this passion for animals not everybody have this special feeling for animals or people. When somebody have God in their heart will love all creatures, because God is love .


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

The way I look at it is, Pijies are a man made animal. They originaly didn't exist in nature in this form. No more then a German Shepherd, or a chow-chow did.
A favourite author of mine put it best when he said (paraphrase) "They are ours. We order the hour of their birth, and their death. In between, we have a duty."


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Maybe this is true, Karla Some people just don't like animals and feel that they are all dirty and carry diseases. Humans carry diseases as well and could probably pass some of their illnesses to animals too.
> 
> I'm glad you are doing your research and I think you have nothing to worry about. I have 3 indoor pigeons and many of us have indoor pet birds and we've never gotten sick from them


I think it is fair to say that people are more likely to get diseases from other humans. There are many people out in the big wide world who have no personal hygiene. For example, touching a door handle, that was previously touched by someone who hadn't washed their hands after going to the loo, will be covered in germs. Nasty!  

Michelle


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

The truth is that you and your children will get more sick more often from viruses that your brother -in- law carries!  

PINEY


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

You Are So Right ,Piney_Creek !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I started out with one pigeon in the Spring of 2004 with a feral rescue who became a pet after the avian vet determined him to be unreleasable. He has been in the house except in the day when he is outdoors, good weather permitting.

I now have 6 total pigeons who sleep in a spare room we have that we now call the pigeon room. Our two grandsons ages 8 and 4 live next door, and practically live with us (actually they do in the Summer) and the other 2 spend every other week end with us and they love it when they are free flying and they become human towers. Are they sick or diseased...no. They are all healthy, active children .

As long as you follow good hygiene techniques and keep the cage and the area clean, there is no problem. 

I bet you will find more germs on the bathroom door at your favorite "Burger Lust Restaurant"!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i havve had my pigeons 10 months or more and i dont always wach my hands after and i have not gotten sick from them ever but its good to wash your hands and your birds and the coop/cage regularly it helps cut back on bugs and flies i think your fine just dont eat the birds poo and i dont think you will get sick ( i was just kidding i dont think you would eat the poop )


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

piney_creek said:


> The truth is that you and your children will get more sick more often from viruses that your brother -in- law carries!
> 
> PINEY


Ha! Amen!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Treesa send me some nice websites about pigeons and diseases and I wrote a email with the links to my brother in law ,hope he has a chance and read them .
Thanks again all of you !!!!!!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Y'ALL ARE GREAT ! KEEP EDUCATING!! use your pets as embassadors, anything to make people more aware! Do it for God's birds!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

karla said:


> Hi my friends!!
> Is it true that pigeon carrier many disease's ?
> *Even if I got the bird since an egg*?
> My brother in law is a biologist and he is been telling us about getting the pigeon out of the house
> ...


many of these myths and hearsay were put out by "pest control"companies,pigeons are in fact clean,,like to bathe!as long as basic good hygein is follwed,as with anything,you will be ok!


----------

